# Craftsman Plane info



## CARSandCustoms (Jul 26, 2018)

I bought a few tools today and am trying to find info on them.
I picked up a Craftsman 187 37052 DD plane. From what I gather, it was made by Stanley.
The one thing that I can't find any information on is the year and more importantly, why is there no lever?
All the pictures I show of this 187 model show it with a lever. Is this just a cheaper version?


----------



## adot45 (Sep 9, 2016)

Hello, Did you put up the wrong picture? That isn't a 187 37052 DD.
The one you show is a different style, with a different way to secure the blade.
The picture style you show are called "pop cap" as soon as I get out to my shop I
will get a model number for you.

OK, the closest I have to your picture is the 187.37167
Is there a number on the blade?

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## CARSandCustoms (Jul 26, 2018)

More Plane Porn!


----------



## CARSandCustoms (Jul 26, 2018)

Sorry for the pics. You will probably have to right click to view image and then zoom in to read the blade numbers.

Thanks ahead of time for any info!


----------



## adot45 (Sep 9, 2016)

Your pictures are fine. Look on the backside of the blade, parallel grooves?










Here is a craftsman 187 37052 DD


----------



## CARSandCustoms (Jul 26, 2018)

No grooves. Just a flat bottom.


----------



## adot45 (Sep 9, 2016)

Here is my 187.37052 blade.









not sure what is going on with yours…?
My only base similar to yours was made for England but
I'll check casting numbers on other bases.


----------



## CARSandCustoms (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm sorry. YES! the blade has grooves. Just like your picture.
I my mind I thought you were referring to the body of the plane.


----------



## adot45 (Sep 9, 2016)

Ok, well there you go. You have a mismatched blade and base or the factory used spare parts to make a plane.
More likely that the original blade just plain wore out and someone had a blade and added it to the base.


----------



## CARSandCustoms (Jul 26, 2018)

Thanks for the help!
(although it would have been better if my $2.50 plane was an extremely rare item! lol)


----------



## adot45 (Sep 9, 2016)

Keep looking, there is a lot of rusty gold out there.


----------



## DBDesigns (May 29, 2018)

What you have there is a low end block plane not a collector but it is still a very serviceable user. Flatten the sole and sharpen the blade and I think you will find it very pleasing to use for lots of quick trim and shaping jobs.

I have an old "American Boy" plane that is very similar and it is actually one of my favorite go-to tools. BTW, I think I might have a serious plane addiction (current count is around 40) and my wife is threatening an intervention if I buy any more!


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

Well, my guess is that it's a user. All that matters is how it works. I have a Millers Falls plane from the post WWII era. Plastic blade adjustment wheel, not even steel, much less brass. I thought I would hate it, but it is now one of my most used planes, simply because it works well. It bothers me to see a plane till with shiny new LN or LV planes, mainly because I am jealous (and can't afford it) but also because I wonder if they are for show or for dough. Use the heck out of what you have right now. If you need something better, get it when you need it, knowing that you need it.

My two cents.


----------



## DBDesigns (May 29, 2018)

What Dwain said!


----------



## CARSandCustoms (Jul 26, 2018)

Thanks everyone. I was joking about getting rich. I just have never seen something like this. I passed over numerous planes in the box because they (even to someone like me) were just Stanley block planes.
This one was, and is, just odd enough to be interesting and useful.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

http://www.timetestedtools.net/2016/02/26/craftsman-hand-plane-model-number-comparison/


----------



## m30am (Sep 28, 2017)

DB, do you have any info on the American Boy? I also have a couple that I want to refurbish and was wondering about their lineage and who may have made them


----------



## DBDesigns (May 29, 2018)

Angus,
Sorry for the delay I was on vacation. Check this out. http://www.woodcentral.com/woodworking/forum/archives_handtools.pl/bid/3105/md/read/id/70411/sbj/american-boy-block-plane/


----------



## m30am (Sep 28, 2017)

thanks DB, good to know where they came from. I figured about their value as I had watched on the auction site. I just think the name is kind of cool.


----------



## DBDesigns (May 29, 2018)

They are just basic tools but mine is one of my favorite block planes. Also, I like the name too. It reminds me of simpler times.


----------

